# Ballistic Sintered Rotor



## KWCRAIG9 (Jan 18, 2007)

I am wanting to run spec 17.5 at first and may move up to 17.5 open. looking at Novak's site to build a Ballistic the list diff. Sintered Rotor you can get. What is the diff. between them and can U use them all in the spec class?
12.3, 12.3 graded, 13, 14mm

Thanks


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

the 12.3 is legal at some tracks 13 is not.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You might check with the Novak website but I believe the larger the rotor the more torque the motor will have (closer to windings of stator). Good for some applications like rock crawling and such but racing......probably not so much. You would have to visit the ROAR website or check with the rules in the series you are running as to if the different sizes are legal. BTW I believe 12.3 is the "standard" size for most applications.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Our 12.3mm 540 rotors are legal---the others are tuning rotors. We have a matrix of rotor info linked from this page, scroll down to "click here":

Rotors


----------



## teamdirty54 (Oct 3, 2010)

What markings are on a 12.3 graded rotor? 
Thanks Kevin


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

teamdirty54 said:


> What markings are on a 12.3 graded rotor?
> Thanks Kevin


I'm not sure how, or even if, we mark the +1300 graded rotors. Tomorrow, you could email [email protected] for assistance.


----------



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a friend who runs a 21.5 motor in the sk class and he bought a 21.5 off the shelf at the store and was running it but just couldnr keep up with the others and found last night that the motor he bought is a crawler motor instead. They should mark the cans different for those. He didnt see the little sticker that was on the can.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

ohiorcracer said:


> I have a friend who runs a 21.5 motor in the sk class and he bought a 21.5 off the shelf at the store and was running it but just couldnr keep up with the others and found last night that the motor he bought is a crawler motor instead. They should mark the cans different for those. He didnt see the little sticker that was on the can.


I will check our packaging, but I believe that it specifies that it is a Ballistic Crawler motor; the main differences between a crawler motor and a standard motor are the sensor assembly and a 14mm rotor.

Ballistic Crawler Timing/Sensor Assembly

Ballistic Timing/Sensor Assembly

Crawling Sintered Tuning Rotor - 14mm

Our Crawler motors must be matched with our Goat Crawler esc to operate in the Crawler mode.


----------

